# Eight chickies!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Chickens may not be very smart, but they are sure good mothers! When Jesus said he wanted to gather the children of Jerusalem together as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings, He was using a strong parallel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they cuties...  :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! 
Is one of these the one that was a late hatcher?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No, that one didn't make it.  I'm sure it was my fault. I was carefully monitoring their temperature, but it probably got too hot - or I did something else wrong. That chick was very much alive, but it died in the egg after pipping. I feel so bad about it. When this happens again I will keep the egg cooler.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable! :stars: I just LOVE the little brown ones. 
Don't beat yourself up about the other little guy. It may just be that the he was to weak to break out on his own, had a birth defect and so couldn't get out etc. I had to break two little guineas out of their shells and one lived and is thriving, the other passed on. It was just too weak. It sat in the egg too long before my mom broke it out, because it was too weak to come out on it's own. They're just so fragile that it's hard when you incubate them.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute. I love the newborn chicks. I had one under the hen that was pecking it's way out of the egg but for some reason didn't make it and it died. I felt guilty about not helping it out but I thought it would do it on it's own. These things happen. Also I am glad to see that there is an equal amount of mixed colors. All my chicks born were black except one that was a red one like yours......well, believe it or not, the hen pecked it to death. I have read that chickens will pick on one of another color. Sad but true. But it looks like you have a happy little family there. Congratulations and I hope they are all hens.......


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

great pictures! adorable chicks! and I like your reference to Jesus gathering his children!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very cute. I have also found if your moisture level is to low they sometimes don't hatch out right. Depending on your incubator


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone! They are still doing great!


> All my chicks born were black except one that was a red one like yours......well, believe it or not, the hen pecked it to death.


The chick was going to be black, I think. (I opened the shell to look at it and make sure it really was dead.) It may have been a better thing it didn't make it then.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

so cute! congratulations! I just love seeing a hen and chicks wandering around 
M.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWW! They are so cute!  Yep they sure are good mothers. One of our hens just hatched 5 and if the cat gets even close to the cage she will peck him on the nose :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe! Precious little things. My first babies from this year suddenly look like chickens. The second batch is at that half feathered ugly stage. I miss my little puff balls. We won't have anymore until next spring.
You can tell she is a watchful mom. You can see that look in her eyes. "Why are you pointing that weird box at my babies?!?" LOL


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ours are starting to look like little chickens too!


----------

